# 2 x Verbindung Nr. 090090001113 Intexus-Dialer



## Anonymous (2 Juli 2004)

Habe in der letzten Telekom-Rechnung 2 Verbindungen gehabt, Nr. 0900-90001113, dabei handelt es sich um einen Intexus-Dialer. Hab keine Ahnung wofür das berechnet wurde, hab auch auf meinem PC bisher nichts gefunden. Was mich stutzig macht, ich soll bei der ersten für 1 Sekunde und bei der zweiten Verbindung für 15 Sek. je 25 Euro zahlen (mit MWST gesamt 60 Euro). Das sehe ich echt nicht ein, ich weiß gar nicht wofür überhaupt, ich besuche nie kostenpflichtig Seiten, kann es sein daß ich irgendwo drauf geraten bin, ohne dass Kosten abgezeigt wurden (ohne ok-Eingabe).  Bin kein PC-Technik-Freak! Bitte um verständliche Antworten 
Anke
:cry:


----------



## technofreak (2 Juli 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> dabei handelt es sich um einen Intexus-Dialer. ,



Worauf stützt sich diese Aussage , ist der Dialer noch vorhanden? Für diese Nummer sind 
RegTP Anfrage 090090001113
 1451 Dialer registriert. 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juli 2004)

"Programm erstellt nach Zustimmung zur Aktivierung Verknüpfungen auf Desktop und im Programme-Menü, ermittelt die verfügbaren DFÜ-Geräte und wählt anh. vorhandener DFÜ-Verbindungen das Beste aus. Nach Zustimmung zur kostenpflichtigen Verbindung wird eine temporäre DFÜ-Verbindung ohne Hinterlegung einer Telefonnummer mit dem verwendeten DFÜ-Gerät erzeugt. Anschliessend wird mit Hilfe dieser die Einwahl zum Mehwertdienst vorgenommen. Nach erfolgreicher Einwahl wird ein InternetExplorer-Fenster geöffnet, eine evl. vorher aktive Proxyeinstellung wird vorrübergehend deaktiviert. Nach dem Beenden der Verbindung wird die ursprüngliche Proxyeinstellung wieder hergestellt und die verwendete DFÜ-Verbindung gelöscht. Die Software hinterlegt in der Registry neben dem verwendeten DFÜ-Gerät und einer evl. Vorwahl zur Amtsholung, das vom User optional vergebene Passwort. Bei Deinstallation werden Programm, sämtliche Verknüpfungen sowie die Registryeinträge gelöscht." 

So funktioniert laut Datenbank der Dialer. 

Der erste Satz belegt doch schon, dass der Dialer nicht regelkonform ist. 

Man muss nicht dreimal OK eingeben. Damit entspricht der Dialer nicht den gesetzlichen Anforderungen. 

Folge: keine Zahlungspflicht.


----------



## dotshead (2 Juli 2004)

Und dann liest Du den ersten Satz, oder?


----------



## technofreak (2 Juli 2004)

Um mal ein Beispiel für eine  etwas ausführlichere  Beschreibung eines Dialers  zu geben (kein Intexus!) 



> Nach dem Start des Dialerprogrammes erscheinen folgende Informationen: -Die registrierte Einwahlnummer. -Der jeweilige Tarif. -Eine List mit den zur Verfgung stehenden DFUE-Geraeten. -Gut sichtbarer Button "Abbrechen" zum Verlassen des Einwahldialogs und Schliessen des Programmes. -Gut sichtbarer Button "Info" zum Anzeigen, Speichern und Drucken der AGB`s, der Versions Nummer und des Hashwertes. -Eingabefeld zur aktiven Einwilligungsbestaetigung zur Aktivierung des "Verbinden" Buttons. -"Verbinden" Button, nur aktiv bei vorheriger Einwilligung. -Auswahlfeld zur Eingabe einer evtl. noetigen Vorwahl zur Amtsanwahl. -Gut sichtbarer Button "Uninstall" zum Loeschen der Verknuepfungen, die das Programm am Desktop und im Startmenue erstellt. Die Verknuepfungen werden nach der Eingabe "OK" in entprechendem Feld und Klicken auf "Verbinden" Button erstellt. Der Verbindungsaufbau erfordert die vorherige eingabe von "OK" in das dafuer vorgesehene "Einwilligungsfeld". Erst dann ist es moeglich, den Button "Verbinden" zu betaetigen. Es wird ein ausschliesslich Temporaerer Eintrag in das DFUE-Netzwerk ohne Rufnummer hinterlegt. Diese wird nur bei Einwahl an das System weitergegeben, ohne sie im DFUE-Eintrag zu speichern. Es wird eine Verknuepfung zum Programm im Startmenue und auf dem Desktop erstellt. Das Program wird an den vom User beim Download bestimmten Ort kopiert, evtl. Verknuepfungen verweisen auf Diesen. Nach erfolgreichem Verbindungsaufbau wird der im System genutzte "Default Browser" gestartet und die ZielURL angezeigt. Die Verbindungszeit wird im Online Dialog Fenster in der rechten unteren Ecke des Desktops staendig in der geforderten Schriftgroesse angezeigt. Die Verbindung selbst kann jederzeit ueber den "Trennen-Button" oder ueber das uebliche DFUE-Verbindungssymbol beendet werden. Beim Schliessen des Browsers erfolgt durch permanente Ueberwachung eine automatische Trennung. Ausser Verknuepfungen werden keine weitere Dateien angelegt, kopiert oder gelöscht. Beim Klick auf den "Uninstall" Button werden die Verknuepfungen, und auf Wunsch des Users und Bestaetigung der diesbezueglichen Nachfrage auch das gespeicherte Dialerprogramm geloescht.



Was ist da so schwierig dran für die Fa. Intexus in gleicher Weise eine Beschreibung  
bei der Registrierung anzugeben , warum begnügt man sich mit Stenostil und Gedankenlesen? 

tf


----------



## dotshead (2 Juli 2004)

Natürlich wäre das möglich (IMHO) aber meinst Du wirklich irgendjemand würde das lesen?


----------



## technofreak (2 Juli 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> aber meinst Du wirklich irgendjemand würde das lesen?



Was soll denn diese wenig sinnvolle   Frage?


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2004)

*Meine Anfrage von oben wg. Nr. 090090001113/ Intexus*



> Worauf stützt sich diese Aussage , ist der Dialer noch vorhanden? Für diese Nummer sind
> RegTP Anfrage 090090001113
> 1451 Dialer registriert.


------------------------------------------------------------------
Hab die Info von der Telekom, das der Registrierungsverpflichtete die Intexus GmbH Berlin ist. Und die Telekom schreibt: Bis zu einer rechtsgültigen Rücknahme der Registrierung gilt der Dialer jedoch als rechtlich unbedenklich und sie sind daher zunächst zur Zahlung der angefallenene Entgelte verpflichtet. " Das seh ich aber nicht ein, wenn die Forderung ungerechtfertigt ist. Hab jetzt den Einzelnachweis bekommen, es handelt sich übrigens um zwei Verbindungen, einmal 1 Sekunde, einmal 15 sek, beide für 25 Euro netto! 
Wie kann ich herausfinden, ob der Dialer noch auf meinem PC ist? 
Danke, Anke


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2004)

*Intexus*

Anke





			
				Enno schrieb:
			
		

> "
> 
> So funktioniert laut Datenbank der Dialer.
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------
Aber die Telekom beruft sich darauf, daß der Dialer bei der Reg TP registriert ist, vom 23.04.04 - und daher Zahlungpflicht besteht. Soweit ich weiß wurde Intexus zuvor für einer Reihe von Nummern die Registrierung entzogen.
Anke


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2004)

> Worauf stützt sich diese Aussage , ist der Dialer noch vorhanden? Für diese Nummer sind
> RegTP Anfrage 090090001113
> 1451 Dialer registriert.
> 
> tf



Ja, aber das sind alles Intexusdialer, nur verschiedene Inhalteanbieter. Anke


----------



## Reducal (3 Juli 2004)

Anke schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber das sind alles Intexusdialer, nur verschiedene Inhalteanbieter.


Man könnte einfach an die Intexus in Berlin, unter Vorlage einer Kopie des Einzelverbindungsnachweises schreiben und bittet um Prüfung der Verbindungen und damit abgefragten Leistungen. Das könnte man gleich mit einem Widerspruch verbinden. Außerdem kann man dort auch das angewendete Projekt und die Wirkungsweise des Dialers erfragen.
Das Du den den Dialer nicht findest kann gut möglich sein. Z. B., wenn die Einstellungen des PC so gestellt sind, dass das Download nur in einem temporären Speicherort abgelegt wird und nach Herunterfahren des Rechners gelöscht ist. Eine andere (beliebte) Variante ist das Löschen durch den eigentlichen Nutzer der Dialersession - vor lauter Schreck gleich den Dialer gelöscht, um das Erlebnis ungeschehen zu machen. Haben noch andere Nutzer Zugriff auch Deinen Rechner?


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2004)

*Intexus Dialer*

Hallo, Danke für eure Antworten. Ich werde jetzt erstmal weiterhin der Mahnung der Telekom widersprechen und von Intexus einen Nachweis anfordern.  Hat vielleicht noch jemand einen Tipp, wo und was ich wie auf dem PC suchen kann, ob der Dialer doch irgendwelche Spuren hinterlassen hat? Anke


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2004)

Geh mal folgende Schritte:

Start - Suchen - Nach Dateien oder Ordnern - Dateien und Ordnern

Hier "intexus" eingeben und suchen lassen. Eigentlich müsste die Datei "intexusdial.exe" dann gefunden werden, wenn diese sich nicht selber wieder gelöscht hat.


Verwende folgende Links und installiere die Programme und suche mit denen:

http://www.chip.de/downloads/c_downloads_8833199.html

http://www.chip.de/downloads/c_downloads_11353576.html?tid1=9232&tid2=24735

http://www.chip.de/downloads/c_downloads_11353799.html

http://www.chip.de/downloads/c_downloads_8830516.html



Hast Du ein Antiviren-Programm installiert? Falls nein, lade doch probehalber mal eine Test-Version von Norton Antivirus runter ( http://nct.symantecstore.com/0142/NAV_2004_trailware.html ) und lass diese dann auch mal suchen.

Besorg Dir eine kostenlose Firewall: http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/free/4904_de/zlsSetup_45_594_000.exe


----------



## andreas12587 (4 Juli 2004)

Enno schrieb:
			
		

> "Programm erstellt nach Zustimmung zur Aktivierung Verknüpfungen auf Desktop und im Programme-Menü, ermittelt die verfügbaren DFÜ-Geräte und wählt anh. vorhandener DFÜ-Verbindungen das Beste aus. Nach Zustimmung zur kostenpflichtigen Verbindung wird eine temporäre DFÜ-Verbindung ohne Hinterlegung einer Telefonnummer mit dem verwendeten DFÜ-Gerät erzeugt. Anschliessend wird mit Hilfe dieser die Einwahl zum Mehwertdienst vorgenommen. Nach erfolgreicher Einwahl wird ein InternetExplorer-Fenster geöffnet, eine evl. vorher aktive Proxyeinstellung wird vorrübergehend deaktiviert. Nach dem Beenden der Verbindung wird die ursprüngliche Proxyeinstellung wieder hergestellt und die verwendete DFÜ-Verbindung gelöscht. Die Software hinterlegt in der Registry neben dem verwendeten DFÜ-Gerät und einer evl. Vorwahl zur Amtsholung, das vom User optional vergebene Passwort. Bei Deinstallation werden Programm, sämtliche Verknüpfungen sowie die Registryeinträge gelöscht."
> 
> So funktioniert laut Datenbank der Dialer.
> 
> ...



Auf der Seite http://www.rechtskonform.de/ wird der Intexus/Mainpean Dialer gut erklärt. Dort werden auch rechtliche Fragen angesprochen. Einfachl mal lesen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## dvill (4 Juli 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der Seite http://www.rechtskonform.de/ wird der Intexus/Mainpean Dialer gut erklärt. Dort werden auch rechtliche Fragen angesprochen. Einfachl mal lesen.


Einfach mal lesen wollten auch die Juristen, wegen der Schriftgrößen, die Vorschriften.

Lesen die noch, oder verstehen sie es nicht?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> andreas12587 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haben sie....mit sehr unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen. Wir müssen wohl doch die Behörde dazu befragen.

Andreas


----------



## Müllabfuhr (4 Juli 2004)

> Auf der Seite http://www.rechtskonform.de/ wird der Intexus/Mainpean Dialer gut erklärt. Dort werden auch rechtliche Fragen angesprochen. Einfachl mal lesen.
> 
> Gruß Andreas



Schönes Beispiel , die Preiskennzeichnungspflicht wird unmittelbar
vor der Verbindungsänderung ( Dienstleistung ) erbracht .

Nur nach dem ersten  " OK " kam es schon zu einer Dienstleistung   
Die Installation und configuration einer Neuen Verbindung.

Sollte der Verbindungspreis nicht besser im Ersten Fenster stehen ?
Im Supermarkt steht der Preis auch auf der Ware oder am Regal
und nicht erst an der Kasse  0 

Dadurch kommt es , das sich auch so viele DSL-Nutzer melden
Hilfe ich habe einen Dialer , weil dann beim Erkennen des
Verbindungspreises abgebrochen wird  .
Nur der Dialerrotz ist schon auf dem Rechner  :evil: 

Ferner muß ein Dienstleister , welcher eine Dienstleistung für Erwachsene anbietet, ( Dialer AGB :erst ab 18 ) dieses ersichtlich Kenntlich machen.
Denn dieses kommt auch z.B eines Pornoheftchens im Laden gleich ,
welches nur an Personen über 18 verkauft werden darf .
Werden hier auch Dienstleistungen ungeprüft an Minderjährige verkauft ?


----------



## dvill (4 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Haben sie....mit sehr unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen. Wir müssen wohl doch die Behörde dazu befragen.


Aber nur, wenn es nicht zuviel Mühe macht. Die Behörde kommt schließlich auch ungefragt auf die Anbieter zu.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## andreas12587 (5 Juli 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eben darum.  

Gruß Andreas


----------



## KatzenHai (5 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ob man diese unterschiedlichen Ergebnisse (so fern nicht hier gepostet) mal erfahren wird? Ich bin ja auch kritisch, wie bekannt - erhalte ich noch formelle Gegenrede oder müssen wirklich bezahlte Juristen in Behörden oder Gerichten tätig werden?
Übrigens "entspricht" in diesem Text jeder Buchstabe der Größe des größen Buchstabens in diesem Text - bis auf folgende:
OK?


----------

